# Problema con inversor 12v 220v (200w)



## pablin (Oct 7, 2007)

hola a todos!
me acabo de armar un inversor 12v 220v (200w), 
el problema es que cuando quiero encender el monitor del pc me cae el voltage a 180v y no enciende, se ve que en el arranque consume mas potencia.
mi idea es si se puede poner un condensador o algo en la salida del inversor para que no me caiga tanto el voltaje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2007)

Verificar la tension de la bateria con el inversor funcionando en carga medida sobre el transformador
Que bateria estas usando ?


----------



## zopilote (Oct 7, 2007)

Lo que tienes es un transformador  de  220Vac/ 12Vac-0-12ac, y en el funcionamiento del mismo va haber una caida significativa al conectar una carga por lo que te sugiero que cambies tu transformador por uno de 220V /10V  o para  220V/ 9V  cuando es demaciado la baja de tensión. Todo esto por la eficiencia que solo  llega a los 65%. Danos mas datos de l transformador  que usas, como la potencia de este para poder seguir orientandote.



------------
 zopilote


----------



## pablin (Oct 8, 2007)

hola fogonazo estoy utilizando 2 baterias de gel 6v 10a en serie, me quedan unos 12v 10a.


----------



## pablin (Oct 8, 2007)

hola zopilote, tengo un transformador con punto medio  220Vac/ 12Vac-0-12ac la potencia es de 350w. me parece que lo mejor va ha ser cambiarlo por uno de 10-0-10ac porque probe poniendo otra bateria de 6v en serie (un total de 18v aproximadamente) y arranca bien el monitor, pero en la salida del inversor tengo cerca de 280 volts no se si esto puede llegar a afectar en algo al monitor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

Las 2 baterias son poco, recuerda que tu inversor consume 16 A con carga.

280VCA en el monitor = Futura fuente de alimentacion de monitor quemada.


----------



## pablin (Oct 8, 2007)

280v tiene la salida del inversor sin carga, con 3 baterias en serie de 6v. cuando le cargo el monitor se estabiliza el voltage a 220v aproximadamente. he probado con una bateria de auto de 12v 75a  y me hace lo mismo. cuando le cargo el monitor me cae a 180 y no logra encender. es el pico de consumo que tiene el monitor en el encendido lo que me esta dando problemas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

No creo que sea el pico de arranque
Me parece que la mejor opcion es un transformador de 9,5 + 9,5 a 220 con bateria de auto

Segun esta cuenta:
1 V de caida en transistores
0,5 de caida en cables, fusible, fichas, Etc
1 V caida de bateria


----------



## zopilote (Oct 8, 2007)

Tanto problema, lo unico que tienes es probar conectando focos de 100w, primero uno luego dos y si tienes los de 60W haz lo mismo. Asi tendras una tabla donde este  la salida en voltaje con la carga que pusiste y luego mides el voltaje, y tu ordenador no se va ha quemar si primero haces  esas mediciones( tension de trabajo 185V a 240V), y lo importante esa tension de 280v es en vacio y no es con carga. Cambia tu transformador luego de decidir  por tus medicíones.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 9, 2007)

Perdón que me intrometa, te ahorrarías mucho dolor de cabeza si regulas la salida de tu inversor, ya en otros temas les he comentado que me pasaba justo esto. 

Los transformadores que te recomiendan creo que están bien, incluso ya exagerando podría ser de hasta 6 + 6 a 220, pero como parece que tu pic12c508 te esta tirando una onda cuadradota, pues tendrás mucho exceso de voltaje.

Ese inversor esta muy básico, por eso sucede lo que sucede, tu necesitarías poder medir tu salida de voltaje en alterna, por ejemplo con el ADC de algún PIC (ejemplo el 12F675), por supuesto que antes tendrías que realizar las adecuaciones de la señal: rectificar, dividir, filtrar. 

En respuesta al voltaje que mida debe corregir, disminuyendo o aumentando el ancho de los impulsos que recibe el transformador en push pull. Convirtiendo pues en onda cuasisenoidal. Así no importara si esta con carga o sin ella, siempre mantendrá tus 220 VCA, con algún pequeño margen de error.

Es algo que resulta muy simple de realizar, pero no se si estas en posibilidad de modificar el diseño ese, pues pienso que es uno de esos kits para armar ¿no? El problema con el monitor que mencionas si acaso es TRC, me es familiar, en un inicio solo escuchaba como tronaba y como que quería encender y pues nada.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## pablin (Oct 10, 2007)

hola alejandro tenes algun esquema con el circuito que mencionas para mopdificar el ancho de los pulsos? no tengo mucha idea de pics al 12F675 hay que programarlo?


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 10, 2007)

No pablin, lamentablemente no tengo por el momento el esquema ni la explicación bien elaborada sobre la autorregulación que he aplicado en mis equipos cuasisenoidales. No he hecho caso de tenerlo bien documentado. Todo anda en pedazos por todo el foro, donde con ayuda de los demás hemos resuelto distintas cuestiones.

Pienso que me tomara un tiempo, de modo que por ahora solo puedo ofrecer las experiencias que he tenido sobre el tema.

Desde luego que el PIC tendrías que programarlo, de modo que por una de sus entradas AD te mida el voltaje en alterna (por ahí anda el tema donde se trato de eso) y dependiendo del resultado, si el voltaje es alto disminuye el ancho de los impulsos de salida y si es bajo lógicamente aumenta el ancho de los impulsos y si esta en rango pues ahí se mantiene. El 12F675 no es el único PIC que podrías usar, pero pensé que como en el diseño actual tienes el 12C508, pues el F675 no te vendría mal siendo que este ultimo si cuenta con ADC.

Todo esto como ya decía no es difícil de implementar, pero si te harían falta algunos conocimientos mas sobre los PICs, así que no se si te será viable encarar algo así.

Saludos,


----------



## alexinfussio (Dic 10, 2007)

hola a todos.me llamo alex y soy nuevo en el foro y bastante inexperto en el mundo de la electronica.pero me ha surgido un problema con un convertidor 12/220v y necesito ayuda.
resulta que lo tengo conectado a una bateria de coche de 750ah y estas se autorecargan por medio de unas placas solares de 7 amperios cada una y 16v,conectadas en paralelo y un regulador de carga.el problema es el siguiente:
resulta que cuando hay tres o cuatro días que no sale el sol el convertidor se para por baja tension en baterias,pero cuando de nuevo se cargan, el convertidor no me arranca.y yo no puedo ir cada vez a apagarlo y volverlo a encender, es decir ,que necesito que arranque solo cada vez que las baterias tengan suficiente carga.a ver si algun experto me explica que puedo hacer.os lo agradeceria muchisimo.
un saludo a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2007)

Si el regulador de carga posee una señal de "Bateria descargada" o "Bateria Cargada" se puede tomar de alli para manejar tu convertidor.
Si no posee ninguna de estas, se puede implementar un voltimetro con un comparador que anule el convertidor cuando la bateria se descarga por debajo de un cierto nivel y lo vuelva a activar cuando lo supere.


----------



## alexinfussio (Dic 10, 2007)

gracias fogonazo espero que me sirva.creo que lo del voltimetro y el comparador puede ser una opcion.
un saludo


----------



## alexinfussio (Dic 10, 2007)

pero creo que el mismo regulador de carga ya hace la comparacion y corta el suministro cuando la tension baja por debajo de un valor que yo mismo programé.qué pasaría si conecto el inversor directamente a los bornes de la batería y utilizo el regulador solo para la carga de
ésta?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2007)

No es sano para tu bateria que esta se descargue totalmente, es preferible que detecte que la tension esta baja, corte el consumo y permita que se cargue y recupere antes de entrar nuevamente en carga.
Si conectas el inversor directamente, este agotara tu bateria.


----------



## alexinfussio (Dic 10, 2007)

el problema es que una vez cargada totalmente el inversor no arranca sólo.y  está en un lugar bastante lejos de mi trabajo,por lo que me tengo que desplazar para volverlo a poner en marcha,porque está alimentando un repetidor de señal (lonworks)para una aplicacion de riego de cultivos por telecontrol.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2007)

Y cuando tu lo vas a ver ¿Como haces para que arranque ?

La idea es simular esto para evitar que tengas que ir


----------



## alexinfussio (Dic 10, 2007)

lo que quiero decir es que esa "simulacion"de la que tu hablas ya la hace el propio regulador de carga,cortando el consumo cuando baja de un nivel de tension predeterminado.pero cuando este valor aumenta el convertidor no me arranca, y lo que hago es apagarlo del interruptor,esperar un tiempo y volverlo a conectar, y vuelta a empezar


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2007)

Eso que te hace el convertidor no me parece que este bien, habria que consultar con el fabricante si es correcto ese funcionamiento.
Suponiendo que el convertidor este bien, habria que ver como resetear la parte de oscilacion y control para que arranque nuevamente al detectar bateria cargada, tal vez un relee de bajo consumo que corte y habilite la logica de control del convertidor.


----------



## Gradmaster (Dic 10, 2007)

puedes cambiar tu pic por un puente de wien utilizando un amplificador operacional, tienes la ventaja de trabnajar con dos bateria lo que te ahorra fabricar una fuente duel para tal efecto este circuito te permite generar una onda seno, la cual es mas racional para aplicaciones con transformadores, a la salida de tu puente de wien necesitas implementar con dos transistores de potencia un puente colocando con una resistencia que vaya a las dos bases de los transiotores que deben ser uno npn y el otro pnp, alimentar el npn con la tension positiva sin resistencia al colector, alimentar el pnp con la tension negativa sin resistencia a su colector y unir los dos emisores = sin resistencia para que te porporcione la corriente necesaria, esta union de emisores la tendras que conectar a uno de los hilos del secundario y tu tierra dada por la uniocn de las baterias en serie al otro hilo esto te asegura que puedas usar tu ups con la corriente que te puedan proporcionar las baterias, intentalo si tienes algun problema me avisas espero te sirva.


----------



## alexinfussio (Dic 11, 2007)

gracias fogonazo,ahora veo que nos entendemos.yo tambien pensaba que ese comportamiento del inversor no es para nada normal.el caso es que cuando la bateria esta de nuevo cargada a, al inversor se le enciende un led rojo y se activa un zumbador ,y al apagarlo del interruptor y volverlo a encender se enciende el led verde y a funcionar.verdad que no es normal?


----------



## Elvic (Dic 11, 2007)

Es una pregunta en relación con el problema original de no poder alimentar el monitor, pero  este tipo inversores no son peligroso para este equipos ?
pues según he escuchado que pueden producir picos de voltaje  muy elevados, casi 3 veces mas que el voltaje que se pretende alcanzar.
Tiene algo de cierto este "rumor" ?

suerT


----------



## alexinfussio (Dic 11, 2007)

tendria que colocar el rele a la entrada del inversor? o es en algun punto interno del aparato?.es para hacer una prueba.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2007)

Si colocas el relee a la entrada general del inversor, este debera ser grande, lo que se traduce en gran consumo, (No desperdiciemos lo que generan las pantallas), por eso te aclare lo de coloarlo sobre la parte de logica y control del inversor, donde el consumo es bajo y por ende el relee sera pequeño (Bajo consumo)

Una posibilidad mas tecnica seria actuar directo sobre el procesador del inversor, pero requeriria una cirugia mayor del inversor.

Si solo es para prueba, conectalo a la entrada, en serie con la llave de encendido


----------



## alexinfussio (Dic 11, 2007)

de nuevo gracias.he estado repasando los datos con los que programe el regulador de carga y creo que me equivoque cuando puse como "tension de desconexion de consumo"10.5 v,porque creo que el inversor,antes de llegar a ese nivel ya deja de funcionar.antes de poner el rele del que me hablas probare a programar el regulador con un nivel de desconexion del consumo mas alto:unos 11.5 v.qué te parece?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2007)

Esa es una muy buena posibilidad, ve jugando con el valor de ajuste para ver que pasa.
Ademas, una bateria con 10.5V esta casi Muerta, no es conveniente descargas tan profundas, limitan la vida util de la bateria.


----------



## alexinfussio (Dic 11, 2007)

muchisimas gracias fogonazo.mañana realizare la prueba y ya te cuento.
un saludo


----------



## rupery (Feb 28, 2010)

Saludos a todos, me interesa mucho hacer este inversor y me gustaria si se puede que la persona que lo iso dijiera mas sobre como le a funcionado, lo otro. Segun e visto  puedo conseguir todos los componentes, pero me causa una duda. Cual es el programa que se le tiene que colocar al PIC? seria lo unico que me faltaria, de antemano, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2010)

rupery dijo:


> .... pero me causa una duda. Cual es el programa que se le tiene que colocar al *PIC*.....


¿ Cual *PIC* ?...


----------



## rupery (Feb 28, 2010)

IC2 = 4-061/Acc1(Pic12C508 programado)
o es uno que en comprarlo en cualquier tienda viene listo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2010)

rupery dijo:


> IC2 = 4-061/Acc1(Pic12C508 programado)
> o es uno que en comprarlo en cualquier tienda viene listo?


Nop, ese PIC lo provee ya grabado "Plaquetodo" que es el fabricante del KIT del conversor.
Busca en el foro, hay un conversor similar pero sin PIC
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## rupery (Feb 28, 2010)

gracias por la recomendacion


----------



## escorciav (May 9, 2010)

Hola
estoy muy interesado en realizar el inversor por que voy a trabajar con cargas menores a 100W y queria saber si es dificil programar el PIC12C508 para esta aplicacion. Por que revise la pagina de Plaquetodo y no di en como comprar la placa hecha.
Sino acepto alguna sugerencia de inversor 12DC - 220AC 50Hz con una topologia parecida.


----------



## leandrociencia113 (Ago 30, 2010)

desconectale el desmagnetizador a tu monitor y ahi si tiene q*U*e prender


----------



## fausto garcia (Abr 29, 2014)

Saludos compañero...  googleando por la red, encontré este circuito que parece ser bastante sencillo, utiliza un integrado muy especifico, el IR2153. Aquí dejo un adjunto y el link de donde encontré este proyecto espero te sirva de algo. 

http://danyk.cz/menic230_4_en.html


----------

